# مساعدة



## م/وفاء (23 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ممكن مساعدة بارشادي الى اي مرجع في الstatic فيه تمارين محلولة كثيرة . انا مستوى اول هندسة ميكاترونكس 

شكرا جزيلا مقدما على اي مساعدة


----------



## محمد الاكرم (31 أكتوبر 2016)

م/وفاء قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن مساعدة بارشادي الى اي مرجع في الstatic فيه تمارين محلولة كثيرة . انا مستوى اول هندسة ميكاترونكس
> 
> شكرا جزيلا مقدما على اي مساعدة










http://uploadboy.com/7i7tuwf8zdl2.html/2035/civilbooks






http://k2s.cc/file/394ea972d38df/0470614730StaticsB.pdf






http://nitroflare.com/view/B6D40B1C7F45614/0130324728_Engineering.pdf



بالتوفيق


----------

